# Pigeon Eggs Unattended



## feralpigeon

Hi there,
How long can a pigeon egg go unattended and remain viable?I found a pigeon nest in a discarded carpet on a fire escape with one deceased squab and one egg. I relocated it to an active nest which continues to be attended by parents diligently and wondered does this egg have a chance of hatching if it was not "sat on" for a few days?
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Feral pigeon, 

Thank you for trying to help this unborn bird. It would seem that this egg is unlikely to hatch. You said that there was a deceased squab in the nest and this egg, chances are this egg was either infertile or the embryo died in the shell. Pigeon's eggs cannot go days without incubation and remain viable either. This is only possible with newly layed eggs that are removed from the nest and stored in a cool, dark place.


----------



## feralpigeon

Thanks Brad! Another thought, will the pigeons know that the egg isn't worth doting over? Mama pij sure seemed interested when I showed it to her.
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks Brad! Another thought, will the pigeons know that the egg isn't worth doting over? Mama pij sure seemed interested when I showed it to her.
> fp



That's a hard question to answer. Some pigeons are particulary savvy with their eggs and instinctively know if they are infertile or diseased and will discard them. Pigeons are not usually this insightful though. They can hear the chick and sense the movements inside as they get closer to hatching so they will know to incubate these eggs to term.


----------



## blkramhemi

Hello Guys, 

Sounds as if i have one of the insightful ones..... I have a hen that laid two eggs, one damaged by another coop mate.... the other she want sit on.... could she have none, it wasnt fertile???? 

I put the second egg in with another pair, Now adopted.... its been well over the aloted time for incubation.... well over 15- 18 days old, how long should i wait before discarding the egg???? There is the black sack inside the egg, doesnt seem to be growing....

Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds

blkramhemi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a pair that laid two eggs, one damaged by another coop mate.... the other abandoned, and now adopted by another pair, its been well over the aloted time for incubation.... well over 15- 18 days old, how long should i wait before discarding the egg???? There is the black sack inside the egg, but has not gotten bigger....
> 
> Thanks


I assume that you've candled it? I'm not sure what the "black sack" is, so IMO, I'd wait a few more days. I've got eggs pipping right now that according to MY calculations, should have hatched on the 3rd. I can hear the chick pecking the egg, so of course I'm just leaving it alone to see what happens. I've never had it take 21 days for an egg to hatch, but there's a first time for everything I guess.


----------



## TheSnipes

blkramhemi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a pair that laid two eggs, one damaged by another coop mate.... the other abandoned, and now adopted by another pair, its been well over the aloted time for incubation.... well over 15- 18 days old, how long should i wait before discarding the egg???? There is the black sack inside the egg, but has not gotten bigger....
> 
> Thanks


There is a thread on here, somewhere, about an egg that was incubated for over a month and hatched just the very day the owner decided to pitch it. So best bet is to leave it till there's just no chance


----------



## Vasp

It's been shown that baby birds may hatch out of their eggs unattended for days, so as long as they are near their hatch date. If the egg was left unattended for just a few days, then you may still have a chance. I'd candle the egg, look for veins, even movement and the proper development of an air cell, and then you can know for sure whether you are going to get a baby or not.

Just keep it in until there's pretty much no chance at all.


Vasp


----------



## blkramhemi

Thanks guys.... ill let it go until, though just wanted to know what to do.....


----------



## Gille

*unattended egg*

I have one pair which has laid an egg but she's dropped it due to not settling into her nest at the right time and it broke. She's did this a few months back as well. Then they set about making another and by the time she lays the next one she tends to let that second egg alone and proceeds to lay a 3rd and 4th giving her two eggs at last. Both times she's moved the second egg out of the nest. But the tossing of it has bothered me so I've placed it in with a pair that laid 2 unfertilized eggs. It has been cooler here since she laid #2 so i am hopeful it is viable and she is just not wanting to take the chance. Being she's done this twice now I'm thinking it may be a matter of preference for her and not that the eggs are no good.


> Pigeonpal2002,
> Pigeon's eggs cannot go days without incubation and remain viable either. This is only possible with newly layed eggs that are removed from the nest and stored in a cool, dark place.


Such as a fridge? Or is that too cool? How long can an egg be kept like this? I am curious to know hoping unattended eggs can be kept and used to replace unfertile eggs in the future.


----------



## spirit wings

Gille see other post


----------

